# Critique My Togg Doe



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

Don't worry about hurting my feelings I want to know the goods and bass of her, she's a yearling and in milk. Don't mind my pants they are my green riding breeches.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

I think she has great body capacity. But other than that, my mind won't register anything else:/ lol 
Not saying she's bad just my brain won't think!!


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks it's fine!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Very good capacity, long straight body, nice top line, feminine neck. Is this a current pic, if so where is her udder?
Also I'm not sure if its the pic, but I'm not sure about the rear legs. More pics please. 
Nice size for a yearling.


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> Very good capacity, long straight body, nice top line, feminine neck. Is this a current pic, if so where is her udder?
> Also I'm not sure if its the pic, but I'm not sure about the rear legs. More pics please.
> Nice size for a yearling.


She hasn't had kids yet so no udder. Sorry I can't yet more pics at the moment, she moved her legs just as my mom had taken the picture lol! Thanks!


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

Sorry I meant to say not in milk oops!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

beings the second picture is totally upside down its hard to see


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

StaceyRosado said:


> beings the second picture is totally upside down its hard to see


They are the same picture just the other one doesn't have my head. That's why I had the one that isn't upside down.


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

Ok I am a total newbie so I just want to test myself. 

Goods:
Long level top line, she looks to have good capacity as well as blending smoothly from what I see. 

Bass:

She looks a little too posty in the back legs and just a titch too steep on her rump angle. Also maybe a little over in the front knees

Would be good to see picture from the front and rear. She is a very nice doe overall. I am new at this so let's see where I am wrong.


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

rdmtnranch said:


> Ok I am a total newbie so I just want to test myself.
> 
> Goods:
> Long level top line, she looks to have good capacity as well as blending smoothly from what I see.
> ...


Thanks, I can see what your saying also looking at her from the back her back legs point in a little in the back!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

I'd like to see her a little stronger on her feet and legs with more angulation. She could be more level across the topline and have a longer, more angled rump. I'd also like to see sharper withers as well. Overall, looks like a decent doe to build on


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

Thank you! Yeah her rump could be flatter I'm going to breed her to him:


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

He looks nice. Conformation wise looks like a good move.


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

rdmtnranch said:


> He looks nice. Conformation wise looks like a good move.


Thanks!


----------

